# 1976 Fuji Newest



## Mr.RED (Jun 23, 2019)

I picked this up a while back and just finally got around to finishing it this weekend. A 1976 Fuji Newest with most of the original parts minus the saddle, pedals, wheels and brake levers. The saddle is a Belt made by Fujita which is period correct , 700c Campagnolo low flange wheels with a 5 speed Shimano Dura Ace freewheel, NEW Gran Compe non aero levers and Suntour Superbe pro pedals. I've owned my fair share of Fujis over the years but never a Finest or a Newest so I couldn't help myself when this one popped up. The bike didn't need much besides a good cleaning, I even did a bit of hand painting on the lugs and crankset to make it pop.


----------



## juvela (Jun 23, 2019)

-----

Very nice, most excellent work!  

Good to see the Falcon - fits right in.

One doesn't run across many...


-----


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 23, 2019)

So nice! Fantastic condition, as well.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 23, 2019)

Loved these bikes. I rode a Newest in the 70's. This was their top of the line bike in the 70's at $500.  
  I still have one of every model in the shop.....
     'Ever Onward'
  If you know what/where that is you are a true Fuji Collector !


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2019)

Beautiful! You did a splendid job on it. 

Of all the Fuji's I've owned, I've never had a Finest. Pretty cool drilled crank (I had one on a Peugeot years ago) and lug work.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone I wanted to keep it as close to original as possible even bought some Newbaums orange cloth bar take which I shellacked which was a bigger mess then expected but I am pleased how it came out.


----------

